# Halloween Projections



## chef (Jun 7, 2010)

Rich B said:


> I have decided to use a projector this year in my front window, origonally i was just going to use the Big Scream dvd's that I have, but as I researched this I discovered the Hallowindow animations, Window Creepers and a bunch more. I have found all sorts of cool stuff other people have created and shared or are selling and will be making a nice master video incorporating many different elements.
> 
> Then I found this on youtube - http://www.youtube.com/user/TheT2tube#p/u/28/xcS5Kry6a4Y and was totally blown away! Hi-rez designs has a single silhoutte video (shadow killer) which is really cool and well done, but this is epic, one of the greatest video projections ever for Halloween, WOW! Would love to see hi-rez or someone do something like this. And yes I know Atmosfear FX has the shades of evil which is really cool, but $150, really?? I can buy a blu-ray 3d version of Avatar for under $30 which cost a buttload more to produce than a silhoutte video, just saying.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

why repost this as a blog entry?


----------



## 41758 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey chef. Just letting you know SCAREMATION is alive and well and just posted two new animations for this year. Check them out!!

http://www.scaremation.com/info.html


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

thanks for the collection of sites eventually I will do just projection on 2 windows a d forget the graveyard. Blasphemy I know. ! but it's so much easier and don't have to worry about theft and can use it for Christmas too. thanks again!


----------

